# Motor stand



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks GR8


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good! I thought you sold the wrecked motor?

Swamp


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No I never got around to it, I thought about fixing it for a while, but now I want a 25hp instead. I got side tracked with the new baby and other projects also, so as soon as the cooler is done and the garage is clean it will be gone.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

You inspired me to get my motor off the garage floor.  So I made one to, and had a piece of diamond plate aluminum laying around I put to use for a gas tank holder.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Good inspiration there, Firecat.

Josh, that shelf is a great idea. 'Bad' looking motor. 

I use a fixed mount in the garage. Might need a portable sometime, though.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good deal Josh, I have to admitt yours is prettier then mine


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> quote]
> 
> Does the 9.9 decal on a 25 work for you? I can't imagine that fools any FWC officers, if that's the goal. Just curious.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I was more of a joke because it was on a 14ft alum. jon, that was pretty quick .  I doubt any officer worth his salt would believe it.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

lmao... I think Im going to put 9.9 on my merc 25 as well.... 

The stand I used to hang my 15 horse on was a simple saw horse... of coarse yours looks a heck of a lot nicer and sturdier.... love the tank stand underneith.... only thing is if you were running the motor on the stand, I think the tank would get all wet.... :-/ I dont like water around my fuel tank!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No worries SOS, install the handy dandy vent cap protector...

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/VentCover#

;D


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Brett, youve got a solution for everything! 

Now if your as good at politics as you are at boating/marine stuff, you should be running for office ;D


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Now that a nice looking 9.9!!!


----------

